# Betty's Bread Pudding with Whiskey Sauce



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Betty's Bread Pudding with Whiskey Sauce

Ingredients 

Bread Pudding: 
3-1/2 cups milk 
20 slices stale or dried bread, broken into cubes 
1 cup raisins, soaked in rum 
1 can apple pie filling 
1/2 cup butter 
1-1/4 cup sugar 
4 egg yolks, beaten 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
2 teaspoons. vanilla 
1/4 to 1 teaspoon cinnamon (to taste) 
1/8 to 1/2 teaspoon nutmeg (to taste) 

Sauce: 
1/2 cup butter 
1 cup sugar 
1 egg, beaten well 
1/4 to 1 cup whiskey (to taste) 
1-1/2 cups heavy cream 



Method 

Pudding: 


Heat the milk in a large heavy bottom pan until just before boiling. Remove the pan from heat, add the bread, and soak until soft, but not mushy. 

In a large bowl, beat together the butter and sugar until creamy. Add the eggs, salt, vanilla, cinnamon, and nutmeg and mix well. Add the bread mixture, raisins, and apples and mix well. 

Pour into a buttered casserole dish. Place the casserole dish into a shallow pan along with an inch or so of boiling water. Bake 40 minutes at 350 degrees. Serve with the Whiskey Sauce. 
Sauce: 


In a saucepan, melt the butter. Add the sugar and stir until all the sugar is dissolved. Add the egg and stir. Remove from heat and cool. 

When cooled, add the whiskey and cream. Blend until light and fluffy. Cool in the refrigerator for at least an hour before serving.


----------

